# The Dornian Heresy



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So this came out over a year ago:

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/heresy/thedornianheresy.pdf

Put together by the peps over at B&C and I must say I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next issue as and when that comes out. A couple of mis-steps I thought - BA going to Nurgle for example, although it's obvious I still think they would be better with Khorne and the SW's with Tzeentch rather than the RG. White Scars with Slaanesh is awesome as is the UM's going renegade and abandoning the Imperium. Over all I think it's an awesome project and salute the chaps responsible.

Anybody else read it?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Read it. Liked it. Sucked up the best part of a day off reading it all. Will expand upon this, in the morning when I'm not about to pass out at my keyboard.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Did they ever release an issue 2?

P.S. Thanks I lost my hard drive and couldn't remember what it was called.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not as of yet they haven't no. I hope they do though.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Whilst I couldn't find the volume 2 (as I don't think it has bee written) I found the fluff for:

Iron Warriors

Dark Angels

Iron Hands

Alpha Legion

Enjoy :victory:


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I really like how Curze came out in this fan fiction series, I can't read to read about his legion though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I dn't know why I'm asking but "came out"


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

At the end of the Alpha Legion story, did anyone else interpret the matching ring that Alpharius took from Guilliman to be the ring that Omegron wore when was killed by Guilliman?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That was my thought yes. Now what did you mean about Cruze?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lux said:


> At the end of the Alpha Legion story, did anyone else interpret the matching ring that Alpharius took from Guilliman to be the ring that Omegron wore when was killed by Guilliman?


Indeed.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> That was my thought yes. Now what did you mean about Cruze?


Oh I feel the writers did a very good job in detailing how Curze came out in the Dorinian Heresy, they had tact and poise in its execution. Additionally I feel they fleshed out his character deeply with the insertion of Magnus as his rod of guidance and discipline.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So you are saying Cruze is gay?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

His post is rife with obvious innuendos, certainly deliberate.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> So you are saying Cruze is gay?


This is the first intelligent post I've seen from lux and your response is to poke fun at his wording.

Anyways

Night lords.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh I'm not making fun I'm just making sure I understand what he's saying. He's a big boy though I'm sure he can defend himself if I've got it wrong without your help though. He's certainly shown himself capable of it in the past.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Oh I'm not making fun I'm just making sure I understand what he's saying. He's a big boy though I'm sure he can defend himself if I've got it wrong without your help though. He's certainly shown himself capable of it in the past.


You and I have different meaning of defending.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Reaper45 said:


> You and I have different meaning of defending.


 :good:

And back OT. It seems that some crazy bastard attempted to make a MK16 UM at 54mm scale.

?Damocles? Power Armour Variant ? Part 6 | Double Eagle

He didn't like the paint job so I think it fell by the wayside, personally I think it looked kick ass!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> This is the first intelligent post I've seen from lux and your response is to poke fun at his wording.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> Night lords.


You and I are seeing the same post from Lux yeah?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> You and I are seeing the same post from Lux yeah?


I'm not sure..... :scratchhead:


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> You and I are seeing the same post from Lux yeah?


It doesn't involve **** wolves retarded primarchs so I'm counting this as an intelligent post.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lux said:


> Oh I feel the writers did a very good job in detailing how Curze came out in the Dorinian Heresy, they had tact and poise in its execution. Additionally I feel they fleshed out his character deeply with the insertion of Magnus as his rod of guidance and discipline.


So good. :laugh:k:


----------

